# Rwd vw?



## dl_sledding (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe a dumb question... but has VW ever made a RWD vehicle? Curious because I'm thinking of using a VW 1.8t or 2.0t on a project car, but the car is RWD...

Or, is there another make of trans that there are mount plate adapters that work well?

TIA


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

In for results.


----------



## Mk3noob4NOW (Jul 7, 2008)

old bugs


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

Umm the original beetle and the karmann ghia are two popular ones that are RWD. As far as you one of those engines for what you want you'll either need to find some sort on custom tranny and put the engine longitudal in the engine bay or put the engine in the back. Either way your taking big $$ and lots of custom fabrication. G/L with research :thumbup:


----------



## dl_sledding (Feb 8, 2010)

LOL...

OK, so a little more detail is in order...

RWD, with a front longitudinal motor installation... Not RWD/Rear engine.

I actually thought of the aircooleds at first, and that this may be a misunderstanding...


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

it can be done. awd, or rwd. both are simple bolt on parts too. just don't think it'll help you catch the roadrunner.


----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

What about that Nando...is it AWD?


----------



## dl_sledding (Feb 8, 2010)

tSoG-84bit said:


> it can be done. awd, or rwd. both are simple bolt on parts too. just don't think it'll help you catch the roadrunner.


This is exactly what I want to hear...

So what transmission would bolt up? Out of what yr/model? Are they rare and hard to find?

My plan is to replace my 1200cc Austin Healey Sprite motor/trans (trans is missing) with a nice 1.8t or 2.0t combo... In a 1200 pound car, it should be peppy.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

dl_sledding said:


> This is exactly what I want to hear...
> 
> So what transmission would bolt up? Out of what yr/model? Are they rare and hard to find?



something like an awd passat would be your most likely donar car. if you want an automatic, no problem. a manual awd is going to be a hard find. i dont think there were many 1.8t manual awd passats in the states.


----------



## dl_sledding (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmm... Looking more for a RWD (not AWD) and manual. The Austin has a transmission tunnel that is quite small and may be a tight fit for an auto trans, though I would absolutely love to find an auto that would fit in it...


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

dl_sledding said:


> Hmm... Looking more for a RWD (not AWD) and manual. The Austin has a transmission tunnel that is quite small and may be a tight fit for an auto trans, though I would absolutely love to find an auto that would fit in it...


you could strap an acme rocket adapter to your butt if you wanted to catch the roadrunner.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

The VW Amarok sounds like an ideal donor.
2.0T FSI, 6 spd manual trans, RWD. 

Getting the parts is your problem, but doable.

The VW Crafter co-developed with Mercedes as a Sprinter aka Chrysler Sprinter is RWD.
6 spd manual trans. Plenty of the later here in the states.

If you used an earlier VW 4 cylinder motor you can use an ACME bellhousing adapter, and a 5 spd Toyota 22R trans.

http://www.acmeadapters.com/store_engine.php

If you are willing to use a VR6, you can get a Touareg VR6 bellhousing adapter, and run an Audi 5 spd trans.

http://www.034motorsport.com/engine...er-plate-vr6-to-audi-quattro-trans-p-665.html


----------



## dl_sledding (Feb 8, 2010)

tSoG-84bit said:


> you could strap an acme rocket adapter to your butt if you wanted to catch the roadrunner.


OK, I used to watch those too, and as I remember, that never turned out well... And I don't have a set of roller skates either.


----------



## dl_sledding (Feb 8, 2010)

Eric D said:


> The VW Amarok sounds like an ideal donor.
> 2.0T FSI, 6 spd manual trans, RWD.
> 
> Getting the parts is your problem, but doable.


This might be slightly out of my price range....



Eric D said:


> The VW Crafter co-developed with Mercedes as a Sprinter aka Chrysler Sprinter is RWD.
> 6 spd manual trans. Plenty of the later here in the states.


Possibly too HD...



Eric D said:


> If you used an earlier VW 4 cylinder motor you can use an ACME bellhousing adapter, and a 5 spd Toyota 22R trans.
> 
> http://www.acmeadapters.com/store_engine.php


^THIS might just work... Or, I could use a 2wd Samurai transmission with the Acme bellhousing adapter. Say, are these the same guys that make the rocket pack that you strap to your butt?



Eric D said:


> If you are willing to use a VR6, you can get a Touareg VR6 bellhousing adapter, and run an Audi 5 spd trans.
> 
> http://www.034motorsport.com/engine...er-plate-vr6-to-audi-quattro-trans-p-665.html


I don't think I can fit a VR6 into the Healey... though that would ROCK!


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

dl_sledding said:


> Say, are these the same guys that make the rocket pack that you strap to your butt?


why do you think I made the roadrunner reference... twice? :laugh:


----------



## dl_sledding (Feb 8, 2010)

tSoG-84bit said:


> why do you think I made the roadrunner reference... twice? :laugh:


ah HA!



tSoG-84bit said:


> you could strap an acme rocket *adapter* to your butt if you wanted to catch the roadrunner.


I get it now!!!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

dl_sledding said:


> I don't think I can fit a VR6 into the Healey... though that would ROCK!


I think you can, they fit a 6 cylinder Jag motor into this 1961 Austin.
http://www.coupers-cars.com/sprite_restoration.htm


----------



## dl_sledding (Feb 8, 2010)

Eric D said:


> I think you can, they fit a 6 cylinder Jag motor into this 1961 Austin.
> http://www.coupers-cars.com/sprite_restoration.htm


I've seen this straight 6... And some other V6 engines as well. However, it takes *a lot* of mods to make that work, including reinforcing the subframe, cutting out the battery tray and most likely the transmission tunnel as well, which leads to even more reinforcing to the unibody.

I kind of want to stick to the 4 cylinder route...


----------

